# Camping Cards (plus update)



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I've just been trying to buy a Camping Card only to find that they are completely sold out until the 2010 cards come out in December.

Any suggestions, seeing as I want to full time in Europe from October?

Thank You

_(Mod Note. Have merged your two threads into one, to avoid cross-posting and confusion.)_


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What card do you mean? Camping Card International? or something else? And from where are you getting it?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,
i take it you mean ACSI card, there was a post on here a couple of days ago about availability, look back, it said there where some about at a dealers. alternatively have you tried camping cheque, we have both , and they are ideal for off peak, in conjunction with aires.

tomnjune


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi there,

Yes it is the ASCI card that I am after, we have been direct to the ASCI website to be told they are right out. I have also tried the CC but they say don't sell them anymore.

We have used Camping cheques before and will taking them with us as well.

Anybody got any other ideas please on how we may be able to get one?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We usually get ours from Vicarious Books but they show this message:

_2009 ACSI Camping Card 2009
Sold Out
We hold all the UK stock and ACSI in the Netherlands do not have any, so they have all gone.
Do not phone us we can not help you._

Oops.

Luckily ours runs out in December 2009, but it's going to be bad news for some hoping to travel before then.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can't help you on the ACSI card.

However if you are going down into Spain to full time, most of the sites have better offers than ACSI if you stay a few months, as we do. But you may need to book to get on some of the better sites.

Wobby


----------



## BevS (Jul 8, 2009)

We are travelling to France in September for a couple of weeks.
I do not have an international card as we are new to this and have only just bought our camper.
What does not having a card mean? We are planning to spend as many nights as possible at Aires and Municipal sites so will this affect us?

..........Ian


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi eddy& linda, if you check a prevouis posting by Yellowdog on the 26/7/09 he has an unused ACSI card that he was willing to sell on for a couple of quid plus P&P,which i noticed the other day after i had bought one from Lowdam Leisure(Huddersfield Branch).they also had about six more on the shelf.so if you draw a blank with Yellow dog,i would ring them up and ask them to post one out for you.
Colin


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

*ASCI Cards, part 2*

Hi again,

Just found out that I can get German ASCI cards which I'm guessing will give me the discounts but is there any point if I can't understand the book written in German!!!!!!!!!??????????

Having never used them before I don't know what format they take and as to whether it would be worth it.

What say you guys?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

BevS said:


> We are travelling to France in September for a couple of weeks.
> I do not have an international card as we are new to this and have only just bought our camper.
> What does not having a card mean? We are planning to spend as many nights as possible at Aires and Municipal sites so will this affect us?
> 
> ..........Ian


Its a low season discount card, ACSI being the biggest one and can offer big savings over the normal camp site fee. Not all sites subscribe to it so you get a book and map to guide you. Its no good for Aires and most municipal site, but with those site that do subscribe, and there are a lot of them, the savings can be huge, sometimes paying for the book in just a couple of nights.

Wobby


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

*Camping Cards plus update*

 
I can confirm that Lowdams Leisure in Huddersfield have ACSI book and card -or did have on Saturday when I contacted them on hymerbug's advice. Mine should be in the post tomorrow. Give them a try.

Tim


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Many thanks to Colin for his input about the ASCI card. Lowdams did have some left and one is winging it's way to me as we speak.

To Ian who is stll looking then please try Lowdams (Huddersfield Branch 0845 6349406) and they will sell you one and charge you just £1 for p&p)

Bit of a result if you ask me.................Once again, thanks to you all for your help and especially to you Colin


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

BevS said:


> We are travelling to France in September for a couple of weeks.
> I do not have an international card as we are new to this and have only just bought our camper.
> What does not having a card mean? We are planning to spend as many nights as possible at Aires and Municipal sites so will this affect us?
> 
> ..........Ian


It won't matter on Aires but you will be more than likely to be asked for it anywhere else. If you haven't got one they will almost certainly ask to see passports and may keep them until you leave. Better to get a CCI card even if you have an ACSI card, it also gives you third party insurance should there be a mishap on a camp site.

peedee


----------

